# Made It....



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to say "hey" guys n gals...after a couple technical glitches...wanted to let you know I made it. GREAT to see y'all here. Here's to a great 2004...let the fun begin.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome Sir! Glad to see you here! And yes, here's to a GREAT season of carpin' in 2004-????


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome Bob and dito to a great 2004, 10 days and counting to I wet my line at the first Carp-In. 

I even made a couple of special boilies for the event.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Miso....now we'll have something to munch on friday night bankside


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you found your way   Sidetracked a little, but ya still found home  This is going to be a GREAT !!! carpin year. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome!!!!   Hope to be fishin' with ya soon!


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Catking and FishinChick....see ya both at E. Harbor. 

BTW Chick...thanks for gettin me and your worse half on here


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Good to see you here.


----------

